# 2.5 year old serra / images and feeding vid



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought this fish in mid 2005 labeled as a "black piranha" by a fishstore going out of business- paid 25 bucks (they wanted $75)
Now about 2 years ago when this fish was a little guy he showed a mix of "spots" and "bars" and was told to be a compressus or altuvie. Now as hes gotten older I see absolutelly no spots or bars at all. I put picks of him up about a year ago when he was a little smaller than this and I got about 4 different opinions (including rhom)of what this fish truely is......

Im hoping to get a possitive ID on this fish this time around, Ive added several pics and a nice feeding video of his aggression and how he goes after peoples hands. I would say this fish is between 7-8" Again - Please help me get an ID on this serra.
View attachment 159812

View attachment 159813

View attachment 159814

View attachment 159815

View attachment 159816

View attachment 159817

View attachment 159818

View attachment 159819

View attachment 159820

View attachment 159821

View attachment 159822

View attachment 159823

View attachment 159824


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

*Heres the video* Piranha feeding,chasing cup

Anyone have any guesses???


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

RHOM !!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

not an altuvei... Looks like a rhom, but he can be a compressus...
Wait for better point of view.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Seems to be a rhom to me. The tail is trowing me off a bit though


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a high back rhom!!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Are you guys sure?? I hope it is a rhom- but it was identified as a compresus when it was 3" and had bars.....

From all the species pics ive studied the past few days Im going with a Xingu Rhom- hopefully this thread will prove his true identity- as ive went almost 3 years not knowing....
Definatelly think hes a rhom now though- so im going to be looking for a larger tank.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

heres a pic of my rhom its looks about the same imo


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes they do look very much the same- And yours is a rhom for sure ?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

without a doubt its a rhom

hes almost 10 inches
and i believe that compressus dont get that big


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd say Compressus, if he has grow from 3" to almost 10" in two years................ I don't know.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a nice rhom to me, doesnt look like compressus


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...compressus+pics

With the growth rate described........... looks very similar and similar circumstances

It would be great if Frank could ID for you


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

piranawick said:


> I'd say Compressus, if he has grow from 3" to almost 10" in two years................ I don't know.


My fish in question has grown fron a couple inches to about 7-8" in 2.5 years.......

Its jmax whos fish is 10"

.......


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Rhom. Here's a pic of my Black Diamond Rhom at 10.5", you can make out some spotting but mines definitely a rhom!

View attachment 159991


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Its a Black Rhom. Mine is about 8.5" and looks EXACTLY the same as the 3 different ones you guys posted.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you have any pics of him when he was smaller?
I tried to do a search but none of the pics were working...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah- I had a bunch of pics on here but they do not work anymore. All the pics I had where lost when my last computer's power supply shorted everything in that pc


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NICE RHOM!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> Are you guys sure?? I hope it is a rhom- but it was identified as a compresus when it was 3" and had bars.....
> 
> From all the species pics ive studied the past few days Im going with a Xingu Rhom- hopefully this thread will prove his true identity- as ive went almost 3 years not knowing....
> Definatelly think hes a rhom now though- so im going to be looking for a larger tank.


I personally am not sure, does appear to look like a rhom to me however to me the tail does not look rhomish to me. Where's Frank when you need him :laugh:


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

definately look like a rhom to me..


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

At first glance I would same rhom too, but as giggles said the tail is off slightly and th link to the compressus around the same size looks very alike. I wish Frank could clarify.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a busy day today - but i will try and get some clear tail shots tonight- in my previous pics his tail is always to the side not showing all of it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------

